# Neuanfängerrin



## Anuschka (23. März 2012)

Hallo Mädels!!!!
 ich hab da mal ein paar Fragen.
Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen mit dem MTB fahren anzufangen,will aber als neuling nicht gleich suviel Geld ausgeben.Was könnt ihr mir da an bikes empfehlen???und worauf soll ich beim kauf achten???oder hat vieleicht jemand von euch ein älteres noch gutes bike zu verkaufen????Hier noch ein paar infos zu mir.Ich bin 1,64m groß Schrittänge 82cm 70kg.
Ich denke das ich das bike zu 40% im Gelände nutzen will.Wohne im Platten Land!!!!!
Wäre super wenn ihr mich beraten könntet.

Bis dahin


----------



## Schnitte (24. März 2012)

was heißt nicht zuviel Geld ausgeben? für einige von uns ist nicht soviel Geld ca. 1500  für ein Bike 
also steck den Bereich vielleicht ein wenig genauer ab 

ansonsten was willst du bevorzugt fahren? denn auch im Plattenland findet man einige interessante Stellen um den Federweg zu nutzen (z.B.: im Leipziger Flachland)

ansonsten würde ich dir defintiv empfehlen mal zum Fahrradhändler deines Vertrauens zu gehen. Nutze die Möglichkeit Probezusitzen, probiere aus und schau wie du zurecht kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (24. März 2012)

Anuschka schrieb:


> Wohne im *Platten Land*!!!!!





Schnitte schrieb:


> denn auch im *Plattenland* findet man einige interessante Stellen um den Federweg zu nutzen (z.B.: im *Leipziger Flachland*)





Anuschka schrieb:


> Hallo Leute sind hier Gleichgesinnte aus dem *Emsland*


----------



## Schnitte (24. März 2012)

das sollte doch nur ein Beispiel sein, dass man auch im Flachland was zum fahren findet und nicht nur immer sieht: ja flachland, keine alpen, somit braucht man keinen Federweg...


----------



## Anuschka (24. März 2012)

OK.Allso bei uns hier erzählt man sich so um die 900 dann hat man schon was Gutes und mit Plattland meine ich das ich doch wohl dann nicht die super Hightech Ausstattung brauche,oder???


----------



## Anuschka (24. März 2012)

Ich sag doch habe davon noch null Ahnung.


----------



## sushirinha (24. März 2012)

Hallo Anuschka 

Vielleicht kann ich dir von Anfängerin zu Anfängerin helfen.

Ich habe viel gelesen und überlegt, und mich dann für das Radon ZR Team 6.0 entschieden.
Für 800 Euro war das für mich noch im Budget.
Da es ein Versandbike ist, ist es für diesen Preis auch um einiges besser ausgestattet als eins vom Händler.

An der Hotline von Radon hatte ich einen sehr kompetenten Mitarbeiter, der mich super beraten hat (unter anderem bzgl. Rahmengröße).

Der Nachteil ist eben, dass man das Rad nicht probefahren kann.

Vielleicht konnte ich dir ja ein wenig helfen!


----------



## Schnitte (24. März 2012)

naja Versenderbikes sind ne nette Geschichte, sollte aber mal was nicht mehr stimmen mit dem Rad, fehlt dir ein wirklicher Ansprechpartner...ich persönlich würde davon abraten, dass erste Bike bei einem Versender zu kaufen.
Ich denke für 900  findet man schon ein nettes Bike. Cube finde ich persönlich ganz schön für den Einstieg

ein Bekannter von mir fährt das Ghost SE 5000 für seinen MTB Einstieg, er ist mehr als zufrieden mit dem Rad und fährt denke ich ähnlich zu deinen Vorstellungen


----------



## wildbiker (24. März 2012)

Versenderrad als Anfänger, warum nicht? Bin da anderer Meinung.  Wegen Rahmengröße, kann man mittels Rahmengrößentabelle und vermessen eigener Körpergröße selbst bestimmen. Wenn  man etwas Interesse fürs Rad selbst hat, lernt man auch das Schrauben/Reparieren usw. relativ schnell. Infos/Tipps kann man sich mittels Internet/Büchern oder ggf. von Anderen (bikender Kumpel usw.) erlesen/ausprobieren bzw. abgucken. Bzgl. Werkzeug: Als Anfänger sollte man keinen kompletten Werkzeugkasten zulegen, weil man braucht nie alles, lieber das Werkzeug kaufen, was man braucht (bspw. um eine Kassette oder Kette wechseln)... Grundlegende Sachen wie bspw. Reifen/Schlauch/Kette... wechseln, sollte man schon selber können, damit zum Händler zu rennen, wär mehr als peinlich..


----------



## giles (25. März 2012)

Bulls Copperhead 3.


----------



## Schnitte (25. März 2012)

sicherlich lernt man vieles schnell beim Schrauben am Rad, dass würde ich nicht bestreiten.
Allerdings hat das Versenderbike noch immer den Nachteil, dass man nicht Probesitzen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (26. März 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> sicherlich lernt man vieles schnell beim Schrauben am Rad, dass würde ich nicht bestreiten.
> Allerdings hat das Versenderbike noch immer den Nachteil, dass man nicht Probesitzen kann...



Ein guter Händler vor Ort macht auch an seinen verkauften Rädern gerne mal kleine Änderungen und Einstellungen sehr zeitnah und  sehr günstig  bis gratis .

Zwar ist ein Versenderrad meist besser ausgestattet aber leider ohne den Mehrwert eines guten und schnellen Services vor Ort .


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. März 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Bulls ...


...

...und ist eine Anfängerin nicht immer neu...


----------



## dieFluse (26. März 2012)

Als Anfängerin war ich im Nachhinein sehr froh, dass ich das Bike nicht online gekauft habe.
Wenn man es so kauft (kann ja auch ein Gutes Günstiges von Privat sein), kann man sich live gleich noch mal beraten lassen und vorallem auch in Ruhe Probefahren.

Für´s platte Land war/ist mein auch Bulls super gewesen (und für die ersten beiden Trails auch).

Hast du schon mal hier im Bikemarkt geguckt?


----------



## Anuschka (26. März 2012)

Alles klar doof von mir! neu hier im Forum und Anfängerrin sowieso Was schön das die Beratung jetzt in schwung kommt.Ladys ich habe mir mal ein paar Bilder angeschaut besonders von Schnitte und das was du so im Wald machst da habe ich noch nicht mal drüber nachgedacht.Ich habe mir gadacht da ich im Moment keine Lust auf joggen habe lege ich mir ein MTB zu womit ich hier schön durch die Umgebung fahren kann(rennrad find ich nicht so schön)und vieleicht mach ich ab und zu ein abstecher ins Gelände.Und dafür such ich jetzt das richtige Rad.Von daher glaube ich garnicht das ich soviel schrauben müßte.Mit einem Rad von Bulls habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt.


----------



## Anuschka (26. März 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Als Anfängerin war ich im Nachhinein sehr froh, dass ich das Bike nicht online gekauft habe.
> Wenn man es so kauft (kann ja auch ein Gutes Günstiges von Privat sein), kann man sich live gleich noch mal beraten lassen und vorallem auch in Ruhe Probefahren.
> 
> Für´s platte Land war/ist mein auch Bulls super gewesen (und für die ersten beiden Trails auch).
> ...


Ne, mach ich jetzt aber mal.Danke


----------



## kid77 (26. März 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Bulls Copperhead 3.



Ich hab das und kann es uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (27. März 2012)

.


----------

